# Hero Metal, Folklore tributes or cheap ploy for money?



## Ol'gaffer (Sep 3, 2004)

The reason that this is the Forsaken Inn, is that threads like this tend to end up as "what's your favorite song by them?" in stuff and bother. I planned to make this as a discussion thread that may or may not open up new views for those people who have never heard of bands like Sonata Arctica, Blind Guardian, Nightwish and many more. 

Many times I've heard the argument that Heavy metal, or atleast, Hero metal is nothing more but noise, which I disagree with. Some threads have been started that have tried to expand horizons for some people, or discuss the meanings of some songs, but most have been forgotten. Posting this here, I hope to bring it to the conciousness of more people. 

So the question, are bands like Led Zeppelin, Sonata Arctica, Blind Guardian and Nightwish songs that pay tribute to Tolkien with numerous references in their songs to LotR and Tolkiens other works, or are they just bands trying to buy their way into conciousness of Tolkien fans with this? Also, could hero metal or music similar to it, be a more modern way of expressing these poems that were sung long ago? A very romantic way of looking at it, but could this be possible? 

I bring to the discussion two songs by Finnish bands, Sonata Arctica and Nightwish. 

Nightwish - Elvenpath

(In the sheltering shade of the forest
Calling calming silence
Accompanied only by the full moon
The howling of a night wolf
And the path under my bare feet...
...The Elvenpath)

Hearing music from the deepest forest
Songs as a seduction of sirens
The elf-folk is calling me

Tapio, Bear-king, Ruler of the forest
Mielikki, Bluecloak, Healer of the ill and sad
Open the gate and let me follow the uncarven path

The way to the lands
Where as a hero I stand
The path where Beauty met the Beast
Elvenpath
It's the honesty of these worlds
Ruled by magic and mighty swords
That makes my soul long for the past
Elvenpath

The moonwitch took me to a ride on a broomstick
Introduced me to her old friend home gnome
Told me to keep the sauna warm for him

At the grove I met the rest - the folk of my fantasies
Bilbo, Sparhawk, goblins and pixies
Snowman, Willow, trolls and the seven dwarves
The path goes forever on

The way to the lands...

As I return to my room
And as sleep takes me by my hand
Madrigals from the woods
Carry me to neverland
In this spellbound night
The world's an elvish sight
In this spellbound night
The world's an elvish sight

Sonata Arctica - Victorias Secret

The Light escapes her room tonight, every little moment tells her, now
it´s time Opening a new scar, closing the wounds with a knife, no more
crying in the lanterns light…

Leave with the first light, go when you still see the moon
Run for the sunlight, gate is now open for you

Dancing on the path and singing, now you got away
You can reach the goals that you have set from now on, every day
There is no way you would go back now, oh no, those days are past
Life is waiting for the one who loves to live, and it is not a secret…

The Shades of darkness filled her life, In every single corner you can
not turn right. Night could pass for a day, in her lack of faith,
she let it all fade away.
Once more, a cry in the lanterns light…

Lost in the sunlight, leave, you will not see the moon
Walk for the first time, no one has waited for you…

Dancing on the path and singing, now you got away
You can reach the goals that you have set from now on, every day
There is no way you would go back now, oh no, those days are past
Life is waiting for the one who loves to live, and it is not a secret…

Dancing on the path and singing, now you got away
You can reach the goals that you have set from now on, every day
There is no way you would go back now, oh no, those days are past
Life is waiting for the one who loves to live, and it is not a secret…

...Life´s there for the ones who love to live and take it all, for it is free...

Dancing on the path and singing, now you got away
You can reach the goals that you have set from now on, every day
There is no way you would go back now, oh no, those days are past
Life is waiting for the one who loves to live, and it is not a secret…

So, let the discussion begin. I will most definetly join, it would be great if we'd get some other people who have also listened to the bands to express their views on the matter, and others who have not to discuss their views as well.


----------



## Wolfshead (Apr 11, 2006)

Just found this two year old thread  

I wouldn't say such bands are using Tolkien as a marketing ploy. Rather they're using a book they've read and loved and used it as inspiration for their song writing. Nothing wrong with that


----------

